# I say "Bull!"



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not smart enough and don't have enough information to contest the rest of this article, but I am sure that this sentence is pure uneducated Bovine Fecal Matter:

"Trade has gotten a dirty name this election cycle, blamed for gutting American factories when the fact is that nearly every American manufacturing job that disappears is a victim of productivity gains, not foreign competition."

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/editorials/ct-tpp-trade-illinois-midwest-edit-0823-md-20160822-story.html

If that statement were true, we'd be exporting to China and Bangladesh!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gotta put the spin to it to deflect blame away from either major party.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I'm not smart enough and don't have enough information to contest the rest of this article, but I am sure that this sentence is pure uneducated Bovine Fecal Matter:
> 
> "Trade has gotten a dirty name this election cycle, blamed for gutting American factories when the fact is that nearly every American manufacturing job that disappears is a victim of productivity gains, not foreign competition."
> 
> ...


How does it go? Its their lie, they can tell it any way they want to.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

No matter what way it was to go, the farmer will always take it in the shorts.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

They said the same thing about NAFTA how it was going open up markets create jobs money was supposed to be rolling in and everyone was going benefit from it, EXCEPT America they seemed to forget to mention that part....Why do these damn morons want to lower the standard of living for Americans why do they believe it's unfair that Americans have the highest standard of living in the world and that we should be ashamed of that for some reason grrrrrr, that we need to lower it, why not raise these other countries standard of living to ours so everyone wins shakes head... sorry for the rant hope this is in the boiler room if not maybe it should be moved there lol


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thorim said:


> They said the same thing about NAFTA how it was going open up markets create jobs money was supposed to be rolling in and everyone was going benefit from it, EXCEPT America they seemed to forget to mention that part....Why do these damn morons want to lower the standard of living for Americans why do they believe it's unfair that Americans have the highest standard of living in the world and that we should be ashamed of that for some reason grrrrrr, that we need to lower it, why not raise these other countries standard of living to ours so everyone wins shakes head... sorry for the rant hope this is in the boiler room if not maybe it should be moved there lol


Because that's not "green". If we raised the other country's standard of living to match our own, there wouldn't be enough resources in the world to sustain it, and it would do immeasurable harm to the planet (in the tree-hugger way of thinking). Therefore, we must lower our standard of living so we all 'share the misery'. (Again, tree-hugger way of thinking).

Later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's "tree hugger logic". Way of thinking: how can I have more money, power, and not have to work for it. Morals really aren't welcome in their line. Ever see All Gore's house?


----------

